# Canyon is Here - Endurace CF SL Disc bikes - $1999



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Just got the "Canyon is Here" email with info that the USA website is live.

My guess is that they will sell a lot of these Canyon Endurace CF SL Disc bikes at $1999

https://www.canyon.com/en-us/road/endurance/endurace-cf-sl-disc-7-0


FRAME CANYON ENDURACE CF SL DISC
FORK CANYON ONE ONE FOUR SLX DISC
HEADSET CANYON | ACROS
REAR DERAILLEUR SHIMANO 105, 11S
FRONT DERAILLEUR SHIMANO 105, 11S
BRAKE/SHIFT LEVERS SHIMANO 105 DISC, 11S
BRAKES SHIMANO 105 DISC
CASSETTE SHIMANO 105, 11S
WHEELSET DT SWISS E 1800 SPLINE DB
TIRES CONTINENTAL GRAND PRIX SL
CRANKS SHIMANO 105, 11S
CHAINRINGS 52 | 36
CHAIN SHIMANO CN-HG600-11
BOTTOM BRACKET SHIMANO PRESSFIT
STEM CANYON V13
HANDLEBAR CANYON H17 ERGO AL
HANDLEBAR TAPE CANYON ERGOSPEED GEL
SADDLE SELLE ITALIA X3 CANYON EDITION
SEAT POST CANYON S23 VCLS CF (25 MM SETBACK)
SEAT CLAMP CANYON INTEGRATED SEAT CLAMP
FRAME SIZES 2XS, XS, S, M, L, XL, 2XL
COLOR STEALTH | STORMGREEN
WEIGHT 8,1 KG (SIZE M)


Are you looking for a way to jumpstart your training program again, and want to integrate a little adventure riding? The Endurace CF SL Disc 7.0 carbon road bike offers a lightweight yet durable solution to all your long distance adventures. If up till now you have been reluctant about being pulled into the marketing hype around endurance, do-everything bikes, you’ll find it heartening that that Endurace CF SL Disc 7.0, with a frame weighing only 960 g in size medium, first and foremost an excellent racing bike. With a sport geometry that slackens off a little on the aggressive you’ll still be able to hunch into a tuck low on the bars and chase down your buddy who sprung a surprise attack on you. The carbon frame of this Endurace CF SL Disc hits that fine balance between stiff responsiveness and soft compliance over rough roads. The bike has been intelligently spec’d with high-quality but well-priced Shimano 105 groupset. You’ll get the performance without the expensive bells and whistles. And then pairing the frame with the DT Swiss E 1800 Disc wheels will ensure a durable resistance to road imperfections while still giving you the snappy rigidity. The Endurace CF SL Disc 7.0 will be the race-ready option to buy for your endurance adventures.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I emailed them at [email protected] to ask what is the max tire clearance (front and rear) for both the Canyon Endurace CF SL Disc 7.0 and the Endurace Al Disc 7.0

I know that it comes with 700 x 28c tires, but can it fit 700 x 45c gravel tires? What about max width on 650b rims? Maybe 650b x 52c tires?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Both of those Diamondback Century bikes from 2016 have standard road caliper brakes:

https://www.rei.com/product/876882/diamondback-century-5-carbon-bike-2016

If the Canyon fits 700 x 45c tires on the OEM wheels, they will sell out.




> It's ok but really they're trying to move into a space that's been pretty saturated by Diamondback and Raleigh as well as REI/Performance house brands.
> 
> For example, the discounted Diamondback Century 5 carbon is the same price at $1,994.99 with better groupset and the discounted Diamondback Century 4 is $1,574.99 and offers pretty much the same specs. Endurance road, like road bikes before are essentially fungible goods and I'm not convinced the road racing cache Canyon has gained in the past few years is enough to give them significant market share to move large numbers of bikes - especially combined with the current down market. Right now, in the US, bikes at all levels are very good and very cheap and it's going to be hard to do much in the next 6-7 months.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess for bigger rubber it would need to be either the $1799 INFLITE CF SLX 8.0 or the $2999 INFLITE AL SLX 8.0 - cx bikes.

https://www.canyon.com/en-us/road/inflite

Inflite AL SLX 8.0 Pro Race - $1799 info:


FRAME CANYON INFLITE AL SLX
FORK CANYON F21 - ONE ONE FOUR SL DISC
HEADSET ACROS THE CLAMP
REAR DERAILLEUR SRAM RIVAL 1, 11S
DERAILLEUR HANGER NO. 23
BRAKE/SHIFT LEVERS SRAM RIVAL 1, 11S
BRAKES SRAM RIVAL 1
CASSETTE SRAM PG-1130, 11S
WHEELSET DT SWISS CR 1600 SPLINE DB
TIRES SCHWALBE X-ONE, 33 MM
CRANKS QUARQ PRIME, 11S
CHAINRINGS 40
CHAIN SRAM PC-1110
BOTTOM BRACKET SRAM GXP PRESSFIT
STEM CANYON V13
HANDLEBAR CANYON H17 ERGO AL
HANDLEBAR TAPE CANYON ERGOSPEED GEL
SADDLE SELLE ITALIA X1
SEAT POST CANYON S23 VCLS CF (25 MM SETBACK)
SEAT CLAMP CANYON CLAMP SL
PEDALS NONE INCLUDED
FRAME SIZES XS, S, M, L, XL, 2XL
COLOR MIAMI SUNSET
WEIGHT 8,8 KG (SIZE M)


For anyone serious about buying a top-line racing cyclocross bike, but doesn’t have the extra funds or personal sponsorships, the Inflite AL SLX 8.0 Pro Race will be a perfect option. Equipped with much of the same high-level components as the CF SLX 8.0 Pro Race, this version of the bike will save you loads with only the most modest weight gain. The AL SLX frame made from a smooth welded alu includes vibration-reducing seat stays that will work to channel your pedal power to the trail. Similarly, the oval chain stays offer greater clearance for the tires while keeping the back-end super stiff. The VCLS technology used for frame and fork ensure that the ride is comfy while keeping the frame effective and responsive. The SRAM Rival groupset will be a reliable companion, and for the crank you’ll even get the power meter-ready X1-compatible Quarq Prime aluminum crank. The touch points are all Canyon in-house parts that are designed to keep the handling sharp and the comfort high with the H17 Ergo AL handlebars, V13 durable stem, and the Canyon S23 CF seatpost. The DT Swiss CR 1600 Spline DB wheelset combined with the 33mm Schwalbe X-One tubeless compatible tires will form a durable, responsive team to keep your momentum over tough sections and grip in a wide range of course conditions. The Inflite AL SLX 8.0 Pro Race will get you through the cross season with ease and within budget.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Question: 

What is the max tire clearance for both the Canyon Endurace and the Inflite series. for 700 vs 650b wheels


Answer: 

Thank you for your email.

We are very proud of the fact that the Endurace was designed with using larger sized tires in mind. That being said it's max tire clearance is 33mm with a 700c wheel.

We did not design it to be used as a gravel bike and as such did not give it clearance for the bigger tires. We have not tested tire sizing with any 650b wheels but that should afford you some extra clearance.

The Inflite has clearance for up to a 700x38mm tire.

Sadly I do not have clearance measurements on using a 650b sized rim as we have not tested it with these wheels.

All the best,

Ian

Service Center | Canyon Bicycles USA Inc.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

So the Endurace comes only in two carbon frame version: $2k for mech discs and Rival. and $6500 for eTap and hydros w CF rims. HUUUUUGE gap in that lineup Canyon. dumb. Should have a mech ultegra/hydro option at the very least.

Specialized Roubaix with ultegra di2 and hydros is only $4600msrp, soon to be on fall sale prices. Not carbon rims, but at least it slots in a price point easier to swallow than the $6500 Canyon

If they're going to have such limited lineup, they'd do much better to just sell the frames alone so people can spec to their own budget and tastes


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

It's disappointing that there are no frame only options from Canyon in the US launch. Hopefully they will follow.

Regarding the gap from 2k to 4600, I thought I read that they were only showing bikes that were in stock and ready to ship, hence what appears to be a much smaller line up than what they show in other countries, where out of stock bikes are also shown on the site.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm going to be in the market for a new Endurance bike at the end of Summer, and am strongly considering the Endurace 8.0 Di2. The geometry is ideal in my frame size, and the cost of the built bike isn't a lot more than some of the competitors frameset only options. The spec includes a decent set of wheels and tires too.

I know canyon had some customer service and QC issues in Europe a few years ago, but most of the accounts I've read since the US launch have been favorable.

I'd be interested to hear of peoples experience with the purchase process, customer service (quality?) and any warranty or after sale support experiences you might have had.

Also, I'd be interested in feedback on the proprietary stem and bars. I'm not terribly concerned about adjustability (variable stem lengths/angles), but I'd be interested to know if others have worked around this. 

General impressions of the bikes? I've read/viewed quite a few negative reviews of the Acros headset. Just wondering if anyone has had issues and how they dealt with that, and if there may be other issues to be concerned about?


----------

